# Governor files $2.5 billion bond bill for courts, prisons



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Governor files $2.5 billion bond bill for courts, prisons*










BOSTON -- Governor Deval Patrick has unveiled a $2.5 billion bond bill to repair courthouses, prisons, and other state buildings. 
It targets $500 million for fixing courthouses in Greenfield, Taunton and Salem, as well as building a new courthouse in Lowell. 
Another $450 million would go to improvements of state prisons and county jails. Nearly another half-billion dollars would be spent upgrading technology at the Department of Revenue and the Registry of Motor Vehicles. 
The proposal is the final piece of a five-year, $12 billion capital plan the governor unveiled in August. 
Patrick has also suggested bond bills to promote housing, higher education, life science development and SouthCoast rail transportation. 
The Legislature must approve the bills.

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/BO70339/


----------

